# Tutorial Contest Winner June 2008: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~



## TDoll (Jun 18, 2008)

*Hello, lovelies! This tutorial was requested by another member and based on an FOTD I posted a few days ago.  This is my first ever tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope this is helpful and please, don't hesitate to ask questions!

The look:
*
*









**Here's what you'll need:




(MAC unless stated otherwise) -similar products will work fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -
Top Row:
Prep+Prime Skin, Studio Fix Fluid NC25, Studio Stick Concealer NC20, Blot Powder Medium, 187, 194, Essence of Beauty powder brush, Bare Escentuals kabuki brush, 239, Studio Gear #34, 219, BE mini powder, Miss Makeup eye blender, Benefit mini powder, 168, 116, Benefit hard angle
Middle Row:
Maybelline Define a Brow Medium Brown, Sally Hansen Prep+Perfect lip primer, CCB Pearl, SS Beige-ing, NYX Shadow Stick in Milk, Solar Riche bronzer, Sculpt and Shape Powder in Bone Beige/Emphasize, Cute powder blush, Fix+, CG Lashblast mascara, spoolie brush
Third Row:
(See next picture for shadow colors),  HiP Cream Liner in Black, Subculture lip pencil, Politely Pink lipstick, Star Nova Lustreglass





Didn't want to take out all the colors! (1-8) Carbon, Coppering, Mythology, Rule, Post Haste, Bisque, Hoppin', Expensive Pink


OK...we can finally start... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Start with a clean, moisturized face. Apply Prep+Prime Skin.  BE FRUGAL! It takes less than a full pump to do your whole face.






Next, shake your bottle of foundation so it makes a bubble of product at the top so you can sweep your 187 brush over it lightly.  You really don't need much when you apply it this way.  Just a touch on the brush.  Swirl it all over your face and finish with downward strokes around your cheeks and chin.







                                                                               lovely.... haha


Next, dab whatever concealer you decide to use over blemishes and dark/discolored areas of the face.  I like to tilt my head down and look upward into the mirror when concealing dark circles.  It helps you see only the shady area you need to cover up, rather than goo-ing up your whole under-eye area.  
like this...





Then, blend the product with the concealer brush.


Set everything with the blot powder and a powder brush.






Next, fill your brows however you like.  I like to use the Define a Brow in the sparse areas and traced around the shape of my eyebrows. Use short strokes.  I like to use the little comb to blend everything.










At this point, my lips start feelin' kind of dry.  So, I go ahead and apply my lip primer.  This gives it plenty of time to dry too.






Next, take the kabuki brush and blend everything together really well, especially around your jawline.

Now you're ready to start the eyes...
Take the Beige-ing SS and apply it all over your eyelid and brow bone.
Make sure you've traced a good outer shape and don't go too far inward with it between the lid and brow.  Trace the area where you want your eye shadow to go on the outer edges (make straight outer lines).





Apply your Pearl CCB on the brow bone only.  






Next, take the white NYX pencil and fill in your lids only.  This will make the colors look brighter.






Apply Coppering e/s with the 239 over the area shown.  




Next, apply Mythology e/s to the un-shaded part of the lid.
It should look like this:






Now...for you Scotch Tape lovers....YOU DON'T need it!! You can easily make a defined "Jem-esque" outer edge with a 239 brush.  I swear, you can. 




HAHAHAHAHA!! I couldn't resist...Damn, I loved Jem...


ANYWAY, Back to the tutorial...
Load up one side of your 239 brush with Post Haste e/s. Hold the outer tip of the brush against the outer edge of your shadow.  Touch it once there and define it a little more by going back over it if you need to.  Like this:








Next, add some more Post Haste to the tip of the brush and do the same thing along the crease, touching the line you just made. Like this:





Use some more Post Haste to fill in this outer area and VOILA!! You made an outer v.  It should look like this:





Next, swirl the #34 brush in Rule e/s and apply right above and into the crease like this:





Swoosh it back and forth like a windshield wiper.

Now you should be lookin' like this:





Flick the leftover shadow off the #34 brush and use it to apply Hoppin' e/s to the brow bone up to the brows.





Now, use the same brush again to apply Expensive Pink e/s over the Rule, giving it a pretty shimmer. Like this:





Now, apply your black cream liner with a hard angle brush.  Make sure to stop the liner where your outer eye shadow color stops.  Also, follow the outer edge you made when making your "wing".  Like this:





Keep working until you have the shape and intensity you want.

Next, take your 219 brush and cover one side of it with Carbon e/s. Go over the line you made to soften it and make it look a little darker. Like this:





Now, take your flatter shading/blending brush and cover one side of it with Bisque e/s (or another that is similar to your skin tone). Line it up with the outer edge of color and use the color to define the outer line even more. Like this:





Now, apply your mascara and use the spoolie brush to remove any clumps and separate them a little.  Also, apply a little to your lower lashes.





I have a rebel lash that likes to point straight downward for some reason...



Next, apply your bronzer with a big powder brush.  Apply to your cheeks, nose, forehead, and a little on your chin. Blend it well.
Now use your 168, or any smaller slant brush to apply the darker half of the Sculpt and Shape powder. Apply the color right underneath your cheekbones and vertically on the sides of your nose. Like this:








Next, use a small powder brush to apply the lighter side of the powder (a highlighting powder) to the areas above your cheekbones, right above your eye brows, and vertically down the bridge of your nose. Like this:





(above your cheekbones)


Next, apply Cute powder blush to the apples of your cheeks with the 116 brush. Blend downward and outward in short strokes.





Almost finished! Apply your lipcolor.  First, line lips with Subculture liner and follow with Politely Pink lipstick.  Top it off with Star Nova Lustreglass.





Spray on some Fix+ and you're on your way!






Hope you guys found this useful! CC is welcome and let me know if you have any questions!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























*​


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

This is SUCH a good tutorial! And youre beautiful, especially your eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for doing it!


----------



## nunu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

love it!! thank you


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Great tutorial!  Thanks


----------



## Hilly (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Pretty tut!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

amazing! you are so beautiful.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Everyone has that rebel lash.

Nice tut


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

great tutorial !! 
lOve the JEM picture hahaa


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Lovely!!!!


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Wow u did such a great job thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Jot (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Thank you so much for this (it was me who requested it!) i LOVE this look and that is such a fun and good tut.....rushes off to give it a try


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

very pretty


----------



## TDoll (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Thanks everyone! It was fun doing it.  I'll probably do more in the future.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

this is beautiful...thanks a bunch!


----------



## Odette (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Great Tut! Thanks!


----------



## macfanatic01 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

very helpful thanks


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Wow that is an awesome tutorial!  Thank you so much for posting this!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love the Jem picture too!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Wow that is an awesome tutorial!  Thank you so much for posting this!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love the Jem picture too!_

 
Thanks everyone! Yeah, I kinda couldn't resist with the picture! I used to loooove Jem!


----------



## drenewt (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Great TUT! I love the GEM part. What is it?? Utterly fantastic or Utterly amazing? Something like that.


----------



## moonlit (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

thanks for the tut!Now I know how to use the 187 with the foundation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus i learnt some more from this tut.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *drenewt* 

 
_Great TUT! I love the GEM part. What is it?? Utterly fantastic or Utterly amazing? Something like that._

 
Are you talking about the theme song where it was like, "TRULY OUTRAAAGEOUS!" ??
lol I'm such a dork.


----------



## alwaysbella (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

so pretty! gotta try this


----------



## TDoll (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_thanks for the tut!Now I know how to use the 187 with the foundation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 plus i learnt some more from this tut._

 
Yay! I'm glad it was helpful!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Fantastic tut! Great pictures and you explained everything so well! I really love the tip about creating an outer V with the 239. I'm definitely going to try it because it seems easier for me than using tape. Thanks!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

GREAT JOB!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You did an amazing 1st tutorial gal! Loved every bit of it!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Fantastic tut! Great pictures and you explained everything so well! I really love the tip about creating an outer V with the 239. I'm definitely going to try it because it seems easier for me than using tape. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm glad it was helpful! Yeah, to me it's easier than tape.  It just takes a few tries to get the hang of it...but it's super easy.


----------



## nikki (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Love it!!!  Thanks so much for making this tut----I just got Coppering during the F&F sale---as soon as it gets here I will be trying this out!!!


----------



## lalunia (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

oh I love this! Very pretty! Thank You!


----------



## Nireyna (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

is it your own lashes looks so long and beautyful ?


----------



## ZoZo (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

So Cute.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

love it! i definitely need the 219


----------



## TDoll (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nireyna* 

 
_is it your own lashes looks so long and beautyful ?_

 
Yep! 100%! Just some mascara!


----------



## Naxiaa30 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Oooooo mi likie!!!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Thank you everyone!


----------



## applefrite (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

It's very beautiful , love there colors you are ued !


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Great job! You look so pretty. And I'm jealous of your lashes for sure.
I'm going to try that look today.


----------



## nightflight (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

hot eye makeup


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Lol I got the rebel lash too, it takes everything I have to not pull that thing out


----------



## delidee32 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

Looks gorgeous, great first tutorial


----------



## ShexyKristin (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: ~Requested Tutorial~WARM HEAT~*

I love this so much, it's totally gorgeous!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jul 10, 2008)

Awesome job!  Just wondering because I really need a color like this... what is the color above #8 (expensive pink)?


----------



## TDoll (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feenin4makeup* 

 
_Awesome job!  Just wondering because I really need a color like this... what is the color above #8 (expensive pink)?_

 
Thanks! It's cranberry.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 15, 2008)

this tut was truly outrageous...
truly truly truly outrageous.

whoa Tdoll.

I need to get my hands on expensive pink...its the only MAC eyeshadow I've [truly] wanted in a long while.

...I gotta stop saying the word "truly."
damn, there I go again.


----------



## Lax (Jul 16, 2008)

GREAT job! Really. Just love your eyes.


----------



## readyformycloseup (Jul 19, 2008)

I want that 239 brush! You look beautiful, great job, great tut too


----------



## readyformycloseup (Jul 19, 2008)

I forgot to add, I adore your natural lashes. They are like POW long and feathery! you don't even need mascara you lucky girl!!!! Not that they don't look extra pretty with mascara because they def. do!


----------

